# Fehler, wenn <f:view> Tag als Startseite



## Guest (18. Aug 2007)

Irgenswie komisch, dass von Tomcat immer ein Fehler kommt wenn ich in meiner Index Seite die JSF Tags benutze?!
Die Referenzen sind auch da....


```
<%@taglib prefix="f" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"%>
<%@taglib prefix="h" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"%>
```

Sobald ich bei netbeans 5.5 "Hauptprojekt debuggen" drücke dann erscheint eben eine Fehlermeldung:
_"The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request."_

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /index.jsp:24


```
21:         <title>JSP Page</title>
22: </head>
23: <body>
24: <f:view></f:view>
25: <h1>JSP Page</h1>
26: 

27: [url="./faces/welcomeJSF.jsp"]JavaServer Faces Willkommens-Seite[/url]
```

Ich weiss jedoch nicht woran das liegt.  :roll:
Wenn ich nur die index Seite ausführe dann erscheint keine Fehlermeldung.

thx for help!

mfg


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Ich kann aus Deinem Code leider nichts rauslesen. Sind die Taglib-Bibliotheken von JSF richtig im Java Build Path? Schau mal nach ob du eine Context-Hilfe bekommst wenn du <f: (STRG+SPACE drücken) eingibst. Bei Eclipse sieht man daran ob es richtig konfiguriert ist.

Dann evtl. (falls Du die benutzt) die Build-Skript mal durchschauen (ANT oder MAVEN). Ich kenne Netbeans leider nicht aber ich habe schon viele Anwendungen mit JSF-Anwendungen auf Jboss, Tomcat oder SAP Web AS mit Eclipse+WTP (auch mit Build-Tools wie ANT oder MAVEN) geschrieben.


----------



## orribl (20. Aug 2007)

Ich glaub es liegt das keine Faces-Context hast...
Wahrscheinlich sieht dein Faces-Mapping so aus :

```
<servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
	<url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```

D.h. das alle Seiten, die unterhalb von /faces/... liegen, vom Faces-Context erfasst und bearbeitet werden. Wahrscheinlich liegt dein Startseite unterhalb von /... und du verlinkst dann erst auf eine Seite, die unterhalb von /faces/* liegt.
Entweder du legst deine Startseite auch unter /faces/... ab, und machst von der index.jsp einen redirect auf deine Startseite, oder du verzichtest in deiner Startseite auf jsf...


----------

